# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  Lynx, self navigating Autonomous Indoor Vehicle (AIV), Omron Adept Technologies, Inc., Pleasanton, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Omron Adept Technologies, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Adept Lynx in follow mode 

Published on May 16, 2013




> Adept Technology's latest mobile robot, the Lynx having some fun at a trade show.

----------


## Airicist

Nao on Lynx 

Published on Apr 15, 2013




> A Nao Robot rides an Adept Lynx at the Cambridge Science Festival

----------


## Airicist

Adept Lynx Mobile Robot - Moves Manufacturing Inventory 

Published on Aug 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the Adept Lynx!

Published on Dec 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Getting Started with the Adept Lynx 

Published on Jan 12, 2015




> A guide on our Lynx AIV from unboxing to running autonomously.

----------


## Airicist

Techmetics Lynx

Published on Jul 8, 2015




> Techi, autonomous navigation service robot for hotels and hospitals

----------

